# The Future is Now



## Gizmo (30/6/15)

Omg, digital storage is getting so small yet so big. . . Confusing, but soon it will be nano size and we won't be able to see it.







An app that translates words in real time now gives us no excuse NOT to travel the world!






This Harry Potter-esque ad is so cool and eye-catching! Never mind the train, we'd want to just stand there and watch..






Wow, medical advances show us their high cost is well worth the value. Well done!







This ice cream app might distract us from eating our Haagen Daz!






Libraries scans a QR code to get the book they want. Yay, they'll be able to compete with Amazon books!






Astronauts are taking dang selfies in SPACE, and they're selfies we approve of!






This smart glass obscures the bathroom when you lock. But do you trust it?






These doors are space age origami doors, and we are NOT even in a science fiction film.






Scientists are making videos out of human memories, by capturing visual activity in the brain and reconstructing it as digital video clips. The video can then be played on a computer screen. Amazing!






What would we do without our handheld devices? This is how we get together now!







Can you believe that ALL THIS now fits into your pocket on your mobile phone?






Aren't computer generated images (CGI) used in filmmaking a complete mind-f*ck?!






Robots are getting more realistic. . . AND some of them have already replaced us as companions.






If transparent cars are in development, how will traffic police give us tickets? Oh, they're likely the ones who will be transparent?!






Anyone can be a magician now!






Cities are growing and changing almost overnight. Check out Shanghai between 1987 and now!






It won't be long now for video gaming to look like this via 3D imaging!






Never mind the reaction this liquid has on the man to the right. ALL moms want this NOW!






Beyond bionic limbs, there are mechanical hands that can make fine finger movements to tie shoelaces! Wow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/6/15)

Thanks for the awesome post @Gizmo very interesting!


----------



## dewald.kotze (30/6/15)

WOW. There's some seriously cool stuff there.


----------

